# لو بتحبيه هتعملى ايه ؟؟ .... (موضوع للنقاش)



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2008)

انا عايز اتكلم معاكم فى موضوع مهم
 ومحتاج راى كل عضو
 وخصوصا (البنات)
لو انتى بتحبى شخص معين
 والشخص دة مستعد للارتباط 
لكنة ظروفة المادية محدودة .... 
هل عندك الاستعداد انك تفضلى مستنية لغاية لما يكون نفسة ؟
ام
لو اتقدم لك شخص جاهز وظروفة المادية كويسة ،هتوافقى علية ؟
ولو كانت اجابتك هرفضة......... 
هتقدرى على ضغط اهل البيت عليكى ؟
عايز رد صريح ؟

بصراحة 90% من الشباب عايزين اجابة .ههههههههههههه

فى انتظار ردودك  .............................
__________________
ان الله يعطيك ما ينفعك و ليس ما تطلبه..الا اذا كان ما تطلبه هو النافع لك... و ذلك لانك كثيرا ما تطلب ما لا ينفعك 

البابا شنودة الثالث​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*مش عارف حاسس انى دخلت فى الموضوع غلط :blush2:

بس حرد برضة ههههههههههه

هو الموضوع دة بيبقى نسبى

نسبة كبير من البنات ممكن تنتظر الشاب دة خصوصاً لما يكون بينهم علاقة حب

و النسبة الاقل حتدور على الجانب المادى 

و عادة الحاكم فى المواضيع دى هى الاهل لانهم ليهم النصيب الاكبر فى ابداء الرأى و اكيد بيدورو لولادهم على الجانب المادى علشان المستقبل

يلا بقى منتظرين اجابة البنات فى الموضوع دة:fun_lol:

شكراً يا كوكو على الموضوع الهام دة​*


----------



## rana1981 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*ممممممممممم انا اول وحدة رح رد من البنات 
بالنسبة الي اذا بحبه بنتظره وماعندي مشكلة لانه الشخص هو يلي بيعمل المادة ومو المادة يلي بتعمله فشو بدي فيه اذا حالته المادية منيحة وما بحبه بجوز بالمستقبل يصير معه شي وتصر حالته المادية سيئة ووقتيها بشو كنت استفدت انا 
انا عندي التفاهم والراحة مع الشخص اهم من اي شي لانه بعدين كل شي بيصير  وبالنسبة للمادة فنحنا منقدر نتساعد ونعمل المادة و المهم يكون عنده طموح وبيقدر يتعب على حاله 
اما بالنسبة للاهل انا اهلي بوافقوني الرأي بهاد الموضوع وهني يلي معلميني هاد الشي فاكيد ما رح يكون عندن معارضة ​*


----------



## Rosetta (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسي يا كوكو على الموضوع 
و من دون تفكير رح اجاوب على السؤال و اقول اني اكيد رح استنى الشخص دا .. لانه هو الانسان اللي حبيته و لقيت حالي معه و مش معقول اني اتركه في يوم بس لانه تقدملي عريس تاني و كانت حالته المادية احسن..
و بحب اضيف شغلة انه الفلوس و المادة مش كل اشي بهالحياة ,, الحب و التفاهم هو اساس الحياة الناجحة..*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 نوفمبر 2008)

هيبتدى يكون نفسه من الصفر يعنى يا كوكو
والله لو بحبه  بجد المفروض انى استناه يكون نفسه
لانى مش معقول اقبل بواحد اتقدملى جاهز وانا مش بحبه
ميرسى يا كوكو على الموضوع​


----------



## nekol (25 نوفمبر 2008)

اسملحلى اوضح حاجه مهمه لكل انسان ظروفه ولو كان الانسان اللى بحبه ظروفه متسمحش بالارتباط يبقى لازم نستبا لحد ماتسمح اما حكايه العريس الجاهز من مجاميعه دى.....مش عجبانى لانها فى نظرى زى بالظبط صفقه مش اكتر او شركة فيها 2موظفين...... انا عيزه ارتبط بانسان بحبه مش واحد يصرف عليا بس اما حكايه الاهل فعادى الحجج كيتر وعندى نصيحة جامده موت  لاى بنت عايزه تستنى شويا على اللى بتحبه لو عيزه تضيعى شويا من الوقت اللى انتوا متفقين عليه انتى واللى بتحبيه اعملى كده دورى على اى دورات اعملى كرسات فى اى حاجه متبقيش فضيه خلى حياتك مشغوله ديما اقتصرى الوقت اللى هتقعدى فيه فالبيت على الهزار والدلع ضيعى اى موضوع ممكن يمت بصله لموضوع الجواز واتحججى ديما بالصداع اللى مش موجود "بعد الشر من وجوجده" دورى على شغل اشتغلى ولو اتزنقتى اتحججى بأنك عيزه تخلصى دراسه الاول علشان تحصلى على وظيفه جيده لانك مش ممكن تقعدى فالبيت بعد الجواز قولى لهم افرضوا عريس الغفله مات بكرى الصبح ولا بلاش بكرى الصبح كده نحس اوى خليها يعنى مات وخلاص ومعايا ارطه عيال عماله تقول ماما ماما ماما أأكلهم منين هوا انتةا ناقصين هتلقيهم شلوكى من دمغهم علطول اما اذا كانوا مصرين يعنى مصرين اوى يبقى امرك لله مش عرفه اقول ايه بس الحجج دى لحد دلوقتى نافعه بطريقه فعاله معايا خصوصا لما بذيد حبه التحابيش بتوعى على شوية الحجج اوكا اسفه طولت عليكم اتمنى اناكون مفيدة


----------



## kalimooo (25 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن نجاوب اخي كوكو 
اكيد ستقول لي نعم
لو كان الشب ها ينطرها دهر يعني وقت 
طويل والحكاية مش مضمونة يعني 
سيضيع لها زهرة شبابها وبعدها يقول سوري مش ظابطة معايا
انما لو مضمونة القصة والوقت مش اوى يعني ممكن البنت 
تعمل  العجايب دة رائيي المتواضع
سلام المسيح


​


----------



## فوفو2010 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

يلا يا شبات ردو بكل صراحة
كلنا اذن صاغيه


----------



## فاطيمة الزهراء (25 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع  بجد   رائع 
  اما بقا من راي  انو  لو في حب و تفهم بينك و بين شخص   الي   ليسا هيكون نفسه اه  مفيش مشكلة بس يعني  مش لي فترة طويلة اوي توصل لي   خمس او سبع سنين  دا الحب نفسه الي هيموت  في فتري دي  اكتر شي سنتين   علاشان بنت ليها عمر محدد  بيكون ليها فرص في جوز و استقرار بس اول ما  توصل لي سن 30 او كدا  فرصها خلاص بتروح معا سنين الي عديت 
  سلام و عليكم


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> لو انتى بتحبى شخص معين





kokoman قال:


> والشخص دة مستعد للارتباط
> لكنة ظروفة المادية محدودة ....
> هل عندك الاستعداد انك تفضلى مستنية لغاية لما يكون نفسة ؟




*أيوة طالما بحبه أكيد هستناه*
*لأن ممكن الإنسان ظروفه المادية تتحسن لكن مستحيل تلاقى حد ممكن تكون بتحبه *
*بصدق غير مرة واحدة بس فى حياتك*
*وبتبقى صعب انك تنساه بعد كدا*
 


kokoman قال:


> لو اتقدم لك شخص جاهز وظروفة المادية كويسة ،هتوافقى علية ؟


​


kokoman قال:


> ولو كانت اجابتك هرفضة


 
*أكيد هرفضه لأن الفلوس مش كل حاجة*




kokoman قال:


> هتقدرى على ضغط اهل البيت عليكى ؟
> عايز رد صريح ؟​




*انا معاك فى ان البيت بيضغط عليك فى حكاية الإرتباط*
*وياساتر بئا لو انت لسة متخرج جديد*
*بيبقى موضوع الإرتباط ده بالنسبة ليهم لازم يتم بعد ما تكون اشتغلت*
*بس أكيد صدقنى*
*اللى فى البيت مش عاوزين غير سعادتنا*
*فأكيد هيبقوا مستريحين لما يشوفونى انا كمان سعيدة مع الإنسان اللى اختارته مهما كان مستواه المادى وهتفاهم معاهم وهيبقى عندهم استعداد انهم يسمعونى ويفهمونى*
 
​

​


kokoman قال:


> ان الله يعطيك ما ينفعك و ليس ما تطلبه..الا اذا كان ما تطلبه هو النافع لك... و ذلك لانك كثيرا ما تطلب ما لا ينفعك
> 
> البابا شنودة الثالث​




*ياريت كلنا دايماً نحط المقولة دى قدامنا وأكيد ربنا هيقف معانا*

*ميرسي يا كيرلس على الأسئلة والموضوع المهم جداً*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*
​


----------



## sony_33 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

احم احم ممكن اقول راى طبعا
 انا راى ان مفيش حد بيستنى حد فى الايام الحلوة الى احنا فيها
  الجاهز يشيل:smi411:
  وبعدين الراى بيبقى راى الاهل  فى الاخر
 وبعدين حب اية الى حيستنا يستنا اية واحد بيحب واحدة وهى بتحبة وعاوز يخطبها حيتقدم لاهلها حيقول اية  انا بحب بنتكم وعايز اخطبها كويس  انا حقولكم اسئلة الاهل
معاك اية. بحبها
حتجوز امتى.. بحبها
معاك شقة.... بحبها 
 ولو الاهل شارين حيسالو
 قدامك كام سنة
انا حقولكم لو بيوفر 1000 جنية شهريا حيتجوز بعد20 سنة
  اسف
 الجاهز يشيل:smi411:​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 نوفمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> ​
> الجاهز يشيل:smi411:​


* اسمحلى اعلق على كلامك ده*
*طيب وبعد كدا*
*شكل الحياة هيبقى بينكم شكلها ايه بعد كدا ؟*
*يعنى انا اتجوز واحد جاهز وانا مش قابلة انى اعيش معاه من الأساس ؟*
*اصل للأسف الكلام ده بيبقى واقعى جداً*
*المشاكل والخلافات اللى بتحصل ما بين الأزواج بعد الإرتباط بتكون بسبب عدم وجود تفاهم مابينهم من الأساس*
*او بسبب ان طرف من الاتنين مبيحبش التانى*
*فأكيد ده هيكون ليه تأثير على حياتهم بعد كدا*​


----------



## sony_33 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل كلامك يا مريان  انا معاكى انى لازم يكون فى حب قبل الزواج ولاكن
 احنا فى زمن المادة طب انا اسالك او حسالكم كام سؤال
 اذا تقدم لكى من تحبى ومش جاهز حتفضلى معاة مهم حصل
 انا فى انتظار اجابتك وبعد كدة حقولك اية الى حيحصل
 وعن تجربة​


----------



## Kiril (25 نوفمبر 2008)

محدش بيستني دلوقتي


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 نوفمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> جميل كلامك يا مريان انا معاكى انى لازم يكون فى حب قبل الزواج ولاكن​
> 
> احنا فى زمن المادة طب انا اسالك او حسالكم كام سؤال
> اذا تقدم لكى من تحبى ومش جاهز حتفضلى معاة مهم حصل
> ...


*ايوة أكيد طبعاً*
*لأن ده هيبقى اختيارى انا*
*فأكيد هتحمل نتيجة تصرفاتى مهما حصل*
*بس بشرط*
*انو يكون فعلاً جاد فى كلامو *
*وعندو استعداد للإرتباط ميكونش بيلعب بمشاعر البنت اللى قدامو لمجرد انو حس انها بتحبه*​


----------



## sony_33 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

انتى قلتى انك لو بتحبية وهل انتى حتخطبى لة وانتى مش عارفة اذا كان بيلعب بمشاعرك ولا لا
 انا حقولك
 هو صحيح حيكون بيحب وصادق فى حبة ومش بيلعب بمشاعرك جميل قوى لغاية دلوقتى
حيفضل يكافح علشان بيحبك وانتى حتقدرى ذلك ويزداد حبك لة وحتقدرى تعبة جميل
 وبعد اول سنة  حقولك الحوار وحسيبلك الاجابة
 الاهل.. اية يابنى جبت الشقة
......................................
 الاهل... حتجيب الشبكة امتى
.......................................
الاهل... احنا جاهزين وفى انتظارك
........................................
 وحقولك  الفتاة حتقول اية 
 شد حيلك يا حبيبى احنا بقالنا سنة دى فلانا اتخطبت بعدى واتجوزت
 ومع الوقت وصعوبة المعيشة
حيحصل....................
  انا اسف انى قصرت المدة وخليتها بعد سنة فقط​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*بص يا كوكو انا رأيى انى استنى اللى بحبه لو بحبه بجد استناه لحد ما يكون نفسه عشان اكيييد احسسسسسسسسسن لما استنى مدة معينة وبعديها هعيش حياة وانا مبسوطة مع اللى بحبه من انى اوافق على واحد اتقدم وانا مش بحبه واظلمه معايا لانى ممكن يكون بالى مشغول بغيره يبقى حرام بجد وبالنسبة لاهلى اعتقد المفروض دى تكون حاجة شخصية وافتكر كمان ان اهلى مقتنعين بكده وهيوافقوا ميرسى يا كوكو عالموضوع الجمييييييييل والمهم ده ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (26 نوفمبر 2008)

لو انا بحبه اكيد هستناه وهبدا انا وهو المشوار من الاول مع بعض  لان اساس الزواج هو الحب والتفاهم والماده دى اخر شى الواحد يفكر فيه وممكن اتحدى العالم كله عشان ارتبط بيه مش اهلى بس *ميرسى اوووى يا كوكو على موضوعك*​


----------



## cobcob (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*هاستنااااااااااااااااااااه
صدقنى هاستناه يا كوكو

ماهو لما يكون فى اتنين بيحبوا بعض فعلا 
هما الاتنين بيستنو لأن هو كمان بيكون عاوز يرتبط بيها رسمى على طول
هى المشكلة فعلا فى الاهل يا شباب زى ما بتقولو وان فى بنات اتبرمجو من صغرهم على مفاهيم معينة
بس بامانة لو البنات والاهل كمان يمشو المواضيع واحدة واحدة الدنيا هاتمشى
احسن من كل المشاكل اللى بنسمع عنها​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

r0o0o0ky قال:


> *مش عارف حاسس انى دخلت فى الموضوع غلط :blush2:​*
> 
> *بس حرد برضة ههههههههههه*​
> *هو الموضوع دة بيبقى نسبى*​
> ...


 
مش اغلبيه الوقت بيكون الاهل يا رووكى 

يعنى ممكن تكون البنت موافقه انها تستناه 

بس الاهل مش موافقين 

فا دى بتكون مشكله فى حد ذاتها 

وبالتالى بيترتب انها بترتيط بواحد مش بتحبه 

ميررررررسى لمروووورك يا روكى 

ومشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *ممممممممممم انا اول وحدة رح رد من البنات ​*
> *بالنسبة الي اذا بحبه بنتظره وماعندي مشكلة لانه الشخص هو يلي بيعمل المادة ومو المادة يلي بتعمله فشو بدي فيه اذا حالته المادية منيحة وما بحبه بجوز بالمستقبل يصير معه شي وتصر حالته المادية سيئة ووقتيها بشو كنت استفدت انا *
> *انا عندي التفاهم والراحة مع الشخص اهم من اي شي لانه بعدين كل شي بيصير وبالنسبة للمادة فنحنا منقدر نتساعد ونعمل المادة و المهم يكون عنده طموح وبيقدر يتعب على حاله *
> 
> *اما بالنسبة للاهل انا اهلي بوافقوني الرأي بهاد الموضوع وهني يلي معلميني هاد الشي فاكيد ما رح يكون عندن معارضة *​


 
كلام فى منتهى الجمال 

اقولك كلمه بينى وبينك 

ياريت كل البنات  والاهل بيفكروا بالطريقه دى 

ميرررررررسى كتير على مروووورك 

ومشاركتك الاكثر من رااااائعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرسي يا كوكو على الموضوع *
> *و من دون تفكير رح اجاوب على السؤال و اقول اني اكيد رح استنى الشخص دا .. لانه هو الانسان اللي حبيته و لقيت حالي معه و مش معقول اني اتركه في يوم بس لانه تقدملي عريس تاني و كانت حالته المادية احسن..*
> *و بحب اضيف شغلة انه الفلوس و المادة مش كل اشي بهالحياة ,, الحب و التفاهم هو اساس الحياة الناجحة..*


 
لا بجد 

ما كنتش متوقع ردود فى قمه الجمال كده 

والتفكير العالى ده 

ياريت فعلا كل تفكير البنات كده 

بس ممكن يكون تفكير البنت كده 

بس الاهل هما الالى بيعارضوا زى ما ذكر روكى فى مشاركته 

( اول مشاركه ) 

ميرررررررسى كتير يا روز على مرووورك 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> هيبتدى يكون نفسه من الصفر يعنى يا كوكو​
> والله لو بحبه بجد المفروض انى استناه يكون نفسه
> لانى مش معقول اقبل بواحد اتقدملى جاهز وانا مش بحبه
> 
> ميرسى يا كوكو على الموضوع​


 
كلام معقول 

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا سويتى 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

nekol قال:


> اسملحلى اوضح حاجه مهمه لكل انسان ظروفه ولو كان الانسان اللى بحبه ظروفه متسمحش بالارتباط يبقى لازم نستبا لحد ماتسمح اما حكايه العريس الجاهز من مجاميعه دى.....مش عجبانى لانها فى نظرى زى بالظبط صفقه مش اكتر او شركة فيها 2موظفين...... انا عيزه ارتبط بانسان بحبه مش واحد يصرف عليا بس اما حكايه الاهل فعادى الحجج كيتر وعندى نصيحة جامده موت لاى بنت عايزه تستنى شويا على اللى بتحبه لو عيزه تضيعى شويا من الوقت اللى انتوا متفقين عليه انتى واللى بتحبيه اعملى كده دورى على اى دورات اعملى كرسات فى اى حاجه متبقيش فضيه خلى حياتك مشغوله ديما اقتصرى الوقت اللى هتقعدى فيه فالبيت على الهزار والدلع ضيعى اى موضوع ممكن يمت بصله لموضوع الجواز واتحججى ديما بالصداع اللى مش موجود "بعد الشر من وجوجده" دورى على شغل اشتغلى ولو اتزنقتى اتحججى بأنك عيزه تخلصى دراسه الاول علشان تحصلى على وظيفه جيده لانك مش ممكن تقعدى فالبيت بعد الجواز قولى لهم افرضوا عريس الغفله مات بكرى الصبح ولا بلاش بكرى الصبح كده نحس اوى خليها يعنى مات وخلاص ومعايا ارطه عيال عماله تقول ماما ماما ماما أأكلهم منين هوا انتةا ناقصين هتلقيهم شلوكى من دمغهم علطول اما اذا كانوا مصرين يعنى مصرين اوى يبقى امرك لله مش عرفه اقول ايه بس الحجج دى لحد دلوقتى نافعه بطريقه فعاله معايا خصوصا لما بذيد حبه التحابيش بتوعى على شوية الحجج اوكا اسفه طولت عليكم اتمنى اناكون مفيدة


 
عن جد عجبنى ردك جدا 

بس مش فى كل الاوقات الحجج دى بتنفع 

بالعكس ومش مع كل الاهالى 

ميرررررسى لمرووورك يا نيكول 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> ممكن نجاوب اخي كوكو
> 
> اكيد ستقول لي نعم
> لو كان الشب ها ينطرها دهر يعني وقت
> ...


 
طبعا ياباشا ده شرف ليا لما ترد على موضوعى 

كلامك  مظبوط وعند حق 

ميرررررسى كتير على مروورك 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

فوفو2010 قال:


> يلا يا شبات ردو بكل صراحة
> كلنا اذن صاغيه


 
ميررررسى لمروووورك يا فوفو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

فاطيمة الزهراء قال:


> موضوع بجد رائع
> اما بقا من راي انو لو في حب و تفهم بينك و بين شخص الي ليسا هيكون نفسه اه مفيش مشكلة بس يعني مش لي فترة طويلة اوي توصل لي خمس او سبع سنين دا الحب نفسه الي هيموت في فتري دي اكتر شي سنتين علاشان بنت ليها عمر محدد بيكون ليها فرص في جوز و استقرار بس اول ما توصل لي سن 30 او كدا فرصها خلاص بتروح معا سنين الي عديت
> سلام و عليكم


 

فعلا الفتره لما بتزيد الحب بيموت 

ميرررررسى كتير على مروووورك يا فاطيمه الزهراء 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *أيوة طالما بحبه أكيد هستناه*
> *لأن ممكن الإنسان ظروفه المادية تتحسن لكن مستحيل تلاقى حد ممكن تكون بتحبه *
> *بصدق غير مرة واحدة بس فى حياتك*
> *وبتبقى صعب انك تنساه بعد كدا*​
> ...





كلام راااااااااااااااااائع جدا 

وياريت فعلا يكون تفكير كل الناس بالطريقه دى 

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا ماريان 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> احم احم ممكن اقول راى طبعا
> 
> انا راى ان مفيش حد بيستنى حد فى الايام الحلوة الى احنا فيها
> الجاهز يشيل:smi411:
> ...


 
جميل كلامك يا سونى 

الجاهز يشيل 

طيب وبعد كده 

هل هيكون للحياه معنى بين اتنين مش بيحبوا بعض 

لاء طبعا 

يبقى تستنى الالى بتحبه احسن 

وتبقى حياه ليها معنى 

بالنسبه للاهل 

مافيش شاب اليومين دول جاهز 100% إلا نادر جدا 

وعلى يدك ماحدش لاقى شغل 

الحل الوحيد دلوقتى 

السفر للخارج 

لمده سنه او اتنين بالكتير 

وبأذن يسوع كل شىء يتحل 

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا سونى 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *اسمحلى اعلق على كلامك ده*
> 
> *طيب وبعد كدا*
> *شكل الحياة هيبقى بينكم شكلها ايه بعد كدا ؟*
> ...


 

بالفعل كده يا ماريان 

وتبقى الحياه كل يوم مشاكل وخناقات 

طيب وليه ما نخترش من الاول 

ماهو لسه قدامنا فرصه ( فرصه الاختيار)

لما ييجوا الاهل ويتكلموا معاكى فى الموضوع ده 

طيب نقنعهم بوجه نظرنا 

انك لو اجوزتى انسان مش بتحبيه هيكون شكل حياتك ايه 

جحيييييييييييييم 

ميررررسى لمتابعتك للموضوع يا ماريان 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> محدش بيستني دلوقتي


 

ليه يا كيرو 

لو فيه حب حقيقى 

اكيد البنت هتستنى 

حتى لو كان فيه ضغط من الاهل 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كيرو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *بص يا كوكو انا رأيى انى استنى اللى بحبه لو بحبه بجد استناه لحد ما يكون نفسه عشان اكيييد احسسسسسسسسسن لما استنى مدة معينة وبعديها هعيش حياة وانا مبسوطة مع اللى بحبه من انى اوافق على واحد اتقدم وانا مش بحبه واظلمه معايا لانى ممكن يكون بالى مشغول بغيره يبقى حرام بجد وبالنسبة لاهلى اعتقد المفروض دى تكون حاجة شخصية وافتكر كمان ان اهلى مقتنعين بكده وهيوافقوا ميرسى يا كوكو عالموضوع الجمييييييييل والمهم ده ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


 
كلام جميل ومقنع 

تفكير عصرى 

ماهى المشكله بتكون بالنسبه للاهل 

وبيكون اكتر المواضيع دى الالى بيعطلها الاهل 

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا بنت العدرا 

وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

بنت تماف ايريني قال:


> لو انا بحبه اكيد هستناه وهبدا انا وهو المشوار من الاول مع بعض لان اساس الزواج هو الحب والتفاهم والماده دى اخر شى الواحد يفكر فيه وممكن اتحدى العالم كله عشان ارتبط بيه مش اهلى بس *ميرسى اوووى يا كوكو على موضوعك*​


 

كلام مظبوط 

ميررررسى على مروووورك يا بنت تماف ايرينى 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> *هاستنااااااااااااااااااااه​*
> *صدقنى هاستناه يا كوكو*​
> *ماهو لما يكون فى اتنين بيحبوا بعض فعلا *
> *هما الاتنين بيستنو لأن هو كمان بيكون عاوز يرتبط بيها رسمى على طول*
> ...


 
فعلا  لو الاهل يتفاهموا ويعرفوا وجهه النظر

فى الموضوع ده واى موضوع تانى 

ما كنش هيبقى فيه مشاكل 

ميرررررسى كتير على مروووورك ياباشا 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (26 نوفمبر 2008)

هل عندك الاستعداد انك تفضلى مستنية لغاية لما يكون نفسة ؟
من غير تفكير طبعا عندى استعداد استناه ومش هزهق ابدا
​لو اتقدم لك شخص جاهز وظروفة المادية كويسة ،هتوافقى علية ؟
لأ لأ لأ مش هوافق حتى لو كان اغنى رجل فى العالم هههههه لأ بجد عمرى ما أوافق
​هتقدرى على ضغط اهل البيت عليكى ؟
عايز رد صريح ؟
هو بابا صعيدى بس هستحمل وهعمل كل اللى ربنا يقدرنى عليه وهصلى دايما ان ربنا يقربلى اللى فى بالى وعلى كل الاحوال عمرى ما هوافق على أى حد تانى أبدا أبدا أبدا
وميرسييييييييييي اوى اوى يا كوكو صدقنى حتة موضوع تحففففففففففه رااااااااااائع جداااااااااااااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك امين يا الهى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> هل عندك الاستعداد انك تفضلى مستنية لغاية لما يكون نفسة ؟
> من غير تفكير طبعا عندى استعداد استناه ومش هزهق ابدا​لو اتقدم لك شخص جاهز وظروفة المادية كويسة ،هتوافقى علية ؟
> لأ لأ لأ مش هوافق حتى لو كان اغنى رجل فى العالم هههههه لأ بجد عمرى ما أوافق​هتقدرى على ضغط اهل البيت عليكى ؟
> عايز رد صريح ؟
> ...


 
كلام جميل يا ميريام 

ميرررسى كتير على مرووووورك 

وعلى الدعوه الجميله دى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (27 نوفمبر 2008)

_


كليمو قال:



ممكن نجاوب اخي كوكو 
اكيد ستقول لي نعم
لو كان الشب ها ينطرها دهر يعني وقت 
طويل والحكاية مش مضمونة يعني 
سيضيع لها زهرة شبابها وبعدها يقول سوري مش ظابطة معايا
انما لو مضمونة القصة والوقت مش اوى يعني ممكن البنت 
تعمل  العجايب دة رائيي المتواضع
سلام المسيح


​

أنقر للتوسيع...

اتفق مع كليمو واضيف 
يفضل ان نكون صرحين مع انفسنا يكون فى تكافأء فى فى هذه العلاقة سواء مديات او فكر 
لعدم الفشل
مشكور كوكو على موضوع المناقشة
تسلم ايدك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2008)

_



يفضل ان نكون صرحين مع انفسنا يكون فى تكافأء فى فى هذه العلاقة سواء مديات او فكر 

أنقر للتوسيع...

_​ 
انت يا واد 
انت دخلت فى موضوع تانى خالص بالجمله دى 

موضوعى بيتكلم انى الاتنين متفقين على كل شىء 

والسؤال هوه هل البنت هتوافق انها تستنى الشاب الالى بتحبه 

لغايه لما يكون نفسه ولا لاء 

اما للنقطه الالى بتتكلم عليها 

فا دى بتكون متعلقه بالاهل 

ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا مان 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## artamisss (28 نوفمبر 2008)

طب ماشى هاستناه 

وبعدين  ظروفه متلخبطه ومتبعككه وسكته مش سالكه   يبقى اكيد ربنا مش رايد اساسا 

طب نفرض هو شغال  بس ماشى بخطوات سلحفه 
هاعمل ايه برضه  هاتركن جمبه وف الاخر يقولى انتى صبرتى معايا كتير  انا هاسيبك لحالك 

لا هو من الاول كده انا ماشيه فى سكه ارتاط وفلان قالى انا بحبك ومعجب بيكى 
امكانتيك ايه ياعمنا    كذكذكذا   طيب وهو انسان كويس وطيب خلاص نكمل 

لكن مش يافرحتى بحبه  ومركونه جمبه زى الدولاب وهو ما بيطوروش من نفسه وخطواته مش بينجز فيها


ربنا ادانا عقل برضه  وياريت من الاول نحط ربنا فى الموضوع  هو اللى هايخلى الاهل يصبرو  ويوافقو 

او يعترضو عليه من الاول


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2008)

انا موافقك الرأى 

هوه لو مقصر 

او مش مهتم 

بالفعل عندك حق  انك تبعدى عنه 

وتشوفى انسان احسن منه 

لكن لو بيشتغل بجد 

وبيعمل الالى بيقدره عليه ربنا 

طبعا هيكون فى كلام تانى 

ميررررسى على مرووورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكلى جيت متأخره أووووووى بس برضه هرد ههههههههه
 أنا شايفه أنه لو الشخص ده يستحق الانتظار وكنت متأكده من أختيارى يبقى الانتظار أفيد من التسرع  بقبول ألا رتباط بأى شخص جاهز وخلاص ولكنننننن
على شرط يكون هذا الشخص جاد وبيسعى لتكوين نفسه وتحسين مستقبله علشانى
ميرررسى يا كوكو على الموضوع المهم وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2008)

لا يا دونا ولا متأخر ولا حاجه 

ميرررررسى كتير على مووووورك 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

